# Ryonet Offers Lotus Holland EVO Compact Screen Cleaning System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The fully automatic Lotus Holland EVO Compact modular screen cleaning system, available from Ryonet, performs ink and emulsion removal, degreasing, and drying in a single operation saving time and money. Simply place the screen in the unit after printing, move on to other tasks and collect it for recoating. 

As the screen cycles through three modules, the ink is removed and degreased using nonvolatile, biologically degradable chemicals. Next the emulsion is removed, the screen gets a high-pressure wash and is dried with rubber flaps. 

The system is easy to operate and maintain. It produces cleaner screens with less wear and tear on the mesh so they last longer. The Lotus EVO Compact features adjustable speeds from 8 inches to 23 inches per minute and can clean from 160 to 480 standard 23- x 31-inch screens per eight-hour shift. It can accommodate screens up to 49 inches tall with no maximum restriction on screen width, which means even taller screens can be cleaned if loaded in landscape orientation.

With a footprint of 16 feet x 3 feet, the inline, modular EVO Compact is a safe, cost-effective alternative to manual screen cleaning. 

For more information, go to http://screenprinting.com/lotus-holland-evo-compact-automatic-screen-cleaning-system.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

